# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) >  ΕΓ/ΟΓ της Ιταλίας (Ferries of Italy)

## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙΑDE στην νησο ischia

eustachio.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΒΕΝΙΤΟ ΒUONO της MEDMAR 

ΒΕΝΙΤΟ BUONO.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

REDENTORE PRIMO απιθανο γερμανικο φερυ,απο τα ναυπηγεια meyer,πλωτο μουσειο του 1964,ακομα δουλευει χωρις κανενα προβλημα

redentore primo.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το nautilia μπαινει για πρωτη φορα παγκοσμιος στη γεφυρα του REDENTORE PRIMO

IMG_7910.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

REDENTORE PRIMO συνεχεια

IMG_7914.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχα ντοκουμεντα απο  τον ανταποκριτη φιλο Ben Bruce!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROSARIA LAURO σημερα στον κολπο της ναπολης

IMG_7840.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> Το nautilia μπαινει για πρωτη φορα παγκοσμιος στη γεφυρα του REDENTORE PRIMO
> 
> IMG_7910.JPG


Να και οι πρωτιές :-D, και σε τι γέφυρα... με ξύλο! Τυχερός ο Ben Bruce!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

REDENTORE PRIMO αποψη εσωτερικων χωρων

IMG_7803.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε ben!!! Καλή συνέχεια...  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LORA D ABUNDO στην πολυ στενη μπουκα του λιμανιου της ischia.Ναυπηγησης 2004 στα ναυπηγεια rodriquez

IMG_7302.JPG

----------


## Leo

Εμένα αυτό μου θυμίζει έντονα ένα μεγάλο Κάρυστος (πόρτο Λάφια)... Υποθέτω δεν θα με πείτε τρελό, αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι ένας απόγονος αυτού του πλοίου. :Cool:  Σ αυτή την φωτογραφία και όπως φαίνεται εδώ και μόνο αυτό.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To LORA D ABUNDO του 2004 ειναι ουσιαστικα απο το γκαραζ και κατω ακριβως ιδιο με τα 6δυμα της caremar οπως αυτο που ειναι στη φωτο που ναυπηγηθηκαν ομως απο το 1979-80.Απο εκει και επανω ειναι πολυ διαφορετικο και αρκετα ψηλωμενο που δημιουργει καποιες αμφιβολιες, αφου σε σχεση με τα δυμα παιρνει καλες κλισεις στις στροφες.

eustachio (3).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROSA D ADUNDO στην ischia.Ιταλικης ναυπηγησης

IMG_8027.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Aψογο ρεπορταζ-ενημερωση απο τον Ben Bruce για τα σκαρια  που  δραστηριοποιουνται στην γειτονα χωρα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BENITO BUONO της MEDMAR πρωην ΗΑΜLET γερμανικης ναυπηγησης 1968 σε αψογη κατασταση.Να τα βλεπουμε εμεις που σκοτωσαμε τα δικα μας

IMG_7895.JPG

IMG_7927.JPG

IMG_7928.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν έχει αφήσει πλεούμενο για πλεούμενο, και τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ που τα μοιράζεται μαζί μας...  :Very Happy:  Συνέχισε Ben Bruce...  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BENITO BUONO συνεχεια

IMG_7932.JPG

IMG_7977.JPG

IMG_7978.JPG

IMG_8006.JPG

IMG_8053.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> BENITO BUONO συνεχεια
> 
> IMG_7932.JPG
> 
> IMG_7977.JPG
> 
> IMG_7978.JPG
> 
> IMG_8006.JPG
> ...


 Υπεροχες  αποκλειστικες εικονες απο τον ανταποκριτη μας, κατι μου λεει  οτι εχουμε αρκετα ακομη να δουμε!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To nautilia μπαινει στη γεφυρα του NAIADE για παγκοσμιος πρωτη φορα
και οχι μονον

IMG_7131.JPG

IMG_7241.JPG

IMG_7252.JPG

IMG_7322.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ωραίος Ben, δυνατό το συναίσθημα του στενού περάσματος για το λιμάνι..... Ευχαριστούμε για τις πρωτιές  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

> To nautilia μπαινει στη γεφυρα του NAIADE για παγκοσμιος πρωτη φορα
> και οχι μονον


Κάτι δε μου κολλάει στην πρότασή σου! Το Ναυτιλία μπαίνει για πρώτη φορά, το "παγκοσμίως" που κολλάει;  :Very Happy: 
Eυχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες, είναι ότι καλύτερο να βλέπουμε διεθνείς αναποκρίσεις. Σε λίγες μέρες θα "παίξω" κι εγώ με Brindisi, Civitavechia (κι έπειτα Oslo, Copenhagen, Dover, Calais ξανά).
Περιμένουμε περισσότερες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οι δυσκολιες του λιμανιου της ischia στενη μπουκα, σκαφη ολουθε, χαμος.Μονο ο αερας ειναι απων.

IMG_8016.JPG

IMG_8017.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

REDENTORE PRIMO βαπορι 45 ετων με αψογη συντηρηση.Παγκοσμια πρωτη του nautilia στα αδυτα της ναπολιτανικης ακτοπλοιας


IMG_8030.JPG

IMG_8110.JPG

IMG_8111.JPG

IMG_8117.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CITTA DI CAPRI.Eτσι ειναι εκει η ακτοπλοια με πλοια αντικες κουβερτομενα καταστρωματα και ολα αυτα για την εξυπηρετηση του Capri της μυκονου ή των σπετσων της Ιταλιας

IMG_7950.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αρμονικη συνυπαρξη παλιων και νεων σκαφων και παντα με τους ιταλους να απολαμβανουν την φανταστικη διαδρομη στα νησια του κολπου της Ναπολης

IMG_7972.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROSARIA LAURO ισως αυτος να ειναι ο καλυτερος τυπος ταχυπλοου για αντικαταστησει τα δελφινια του αργοσαρωνικου.Με ανοιχτα ντεκ καταληλα και για τους κυνηγημενους καπνιστες :Surprised: 

IMG_7192.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Χαρισματικες φωτογραφιες απο τους απιθανους γειτονες (οσο αφορα τα καραβια τους) φιλε Ben.Εχουμε αραγε το μυαλο και εμεις να εχουμε εδω τετοια μικρα διαμαντια?

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παρακαλειται θερμα ο mastermind πισω απο αυτο το τοσο ομορφο θεμα, κυριος Ben Bruce να μας χαρισει και αλλες πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες τωρα που ερχεται καλοκαιρακι!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...Αντε να ανεβαινουν λιγο και τοσο ιδιαιτερα και ομορφα θεματα οχι μονο τα Superfast και τα Blue star...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PUGLIA ενα απο τα αδελφα του δικου μας ionian star ιταλικης ομως ναυπηγησης και οχι ολλανδικης και με ενα τιμονι οχι με δυο,στο λιμανι της ναπολη

IMG_7648.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SNAV ARIES στον κολπο της ναπολη με προορισμο τα εκει νησια.


IMG_8003.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FAUNO της CAREMAR θυγατρικης της TIRRENIA στην ishcia 


IMG_7770.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AURELIA της TIRRENIA στο λιμανι της ναπολη ετοιμαζεται για αλλο ενα νυκτερινο ταξιδι με προορισμο την Σαρδηνια


IMG_7636.JPG

----------


## esperos

> AURELIA της TIRRENIA στο λιμανι της ναπολη ετοιμαζεται για αλλο ενα νυκτερινο ταξιδι με προορισμο την Σαρδηνια
> 
> 
> IMG_7636.JPG


Η  δεύτερη  τερατοποιήση  μετά  από  αυτήν  των  ποιητών!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σαν τους ποιητες και τα τυπου ρομιλντα της p&o νομιζω δεν τα πιανει με τιποτα.Χαλια ειναι σιγουρα αλλα οχι τοσο νομιζω

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μπραβο φιλε Ben πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες...Πραγματικα καθε φορα που τις βλεπω σκεφτομαι αυτα που συζηταγαμε για το πως οι Ιταλοι με πλοια +35 χρονων καταφερνουν και ξεφευγουν μιλια μπροστα απο πολλους αλλους...Αλλα λογικο ειναι με τετοια συντηρηση!Τα βαπορακια σκιζουν...

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφες εικόνες, φίλε ΒΕΝ  :Very Happy: 
Ειδικά το Fauno, είναι πανέμορφο.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

REDENTORE PRIMO της μοναδικης medmar.Eιλικρινα σας μιλαω δεν υπαρχει τιποτα καλυτερο......απο καραβολατρικης πλευρας βεβαιας και οχι ση-θρου και αρωματα που ελεγε και ο καπτα μακης.

IMG_7565.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωπ!Να και το FAUNO ερχεται για το παραπολυ στενο λιμανι της πανεμορφης ischia

f (1).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mανουβρα στην μικρη λεκανη του λιμανιου για την θεση του

f.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tαξιδακι με το FAUNO ειναι οτι καλυτερο δεδομενου οτι στον κολπο της ναπολη εχεις παντα να συναντησεις παρα πολλα ωραια βαπορια.

IMG_7507.JPG


Για τον ΑΡΡΙΑ 1978

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο BEN BRUCE τρυπωνοντας στην γεφυρα του NAIADE ,αδελφο του FAUNO, ξετρυπωσε τον mr. NAVI E ARMATORI και καλο φιλο Eustachio Patalano μεγα καραβολατρη και ναυτικο απο την ischia

IMG_7244.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIADE στο λιμανι της ischia.

IMG_7295.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, ΒΕΝ!
Όμορφο και το Naiade  :Wink: 




> Tαξιδακι με το FAUNO ειναι οτι καλυτερο δεδομενου οτι στον κολπο της ναπολη εχεις παντα να συναντησεις παρα πολλα ωραια βαπορια.
> 
> IMG_7507.JPG
> 
> 
> Για τον ΑΡΡΙΑ 1978

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mε ενημερωσαν προσφατα οτι το redentore primo της Medmar εφυγε για διαλυση στην Αλιαγα.Ενα γερμανικο σκαρι του 1964 ναυπηγημενο στα ναυπηγεια meyer εφυγε απο το ακτοπλοικο μουσειο της ευρωπης, που ειναι ο κολπος της ναπολης

IMG_7150.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αν και Γερμανικό σκαρί, στο μέγεθος και στο γενικό σουλούπι φέρνει κάτι απο τον δικό μας Νηρέα Ben, χωρίς βέβαια την ψεύτικη τσιμινιέρα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το BENITO BUONO μοιαζει πιο πολυ ειναι και στα ιδια μετρα περιπου και ειναι αψογα συντηρημενα και μεσα δεν το εχουν σκαλισει πολυ για να χασει τον χαρακτηρα του.Απλα ιταλιανικα πραγματα με στυλ

IMG_8102.JPG

Στη φωτο απο τις περσινες διακοπες

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BENITO  BUONO το self service που κοιτα πλωρα

IMG_7935.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σχεδιο BENITO BUONO απο τους εσωτερικους χωρους του πλοιου

IMG_7942.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να αφιερώσω στον φίλο Ben Bruce λάτρη της ακτοπλοίας του κόλπου της Νάπολης δύο φωτογραφίες που ψάρεψα "ανοικτού" φέρρυ στις αρχές της δεκαετίας 60 στην Ischia με προορισμό την Νάπολη. Νομίζω η φωτογραφίες τα λένε όλα:





πηγή navi&armatori

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ωραιες φωτο φιλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA απο την πανεμορφη Ischia.Απο οτι βλερω τα πλοια εδεναν εκει που δενουν και σημερα αλλα ο μολος εχει ερθει προς την θαλασσα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όπως κατάλαβες Κώστα η αίχμαση του αυτοκινήτου είναι το χειρόφρενό του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι βεβαια η λεξη ευσταθεια ειναι αγνωστη με τους, στανταρ 2, τονους του αμερικανικου αυτοκινητου.

----------


## SteliosK

*FB Excellent* 
Με προορισμό το λιμάνι της Βαρκελώνης πριν λίγες μέρες.

sk_1858.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό το Stena Egeria που έρχεται Πειραιά από Σουέζ....όπως λέει το AIS του ξέρει κανείς τι ......είναι και ποιος το αγόρασε?

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά πριν από λίγο το πήγαν στη ΝΑΥΣΙ απ' ότι βλέπω τα P/K Καραπιπέρης 14 και Ηφαιστος 2.

----------


## manolisfissas

Όπως τα λες φίλε Παντελή το πλοίο έχει δέσει δίπλα από το Ro/Ro Ayshe όπου βρίσκεται στην ΝΑΥΣΗ.!!!

STENA-EGERINA-12-8-2017-(1).jpg STENA-EGERINA-12-8-2017-(2).jpg STENA-EGERINA-12-8-2017-(3).jpg STENA-EGERINA-12-8-2017-(4).jpg STENA-EGERINA-12-8-2017-(5).jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Όμορφο βαπόρι. Για να δούμε για που θα τραβήξει?

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## BOBKING

> Αυτό το Stena Egeria που έρχεται Πειραιά από Σουέζ....όπως λέει το AIS του ξέρει κανείς τι ......είναι και ποιος το αγόρασε?


Καλησπέρα το πλοίο έκανε δρομολόγια στην Κίνα (Yantai) προς Νότια Κορέα σαν RoRo. Για λογαριασμό της Stena το project αυτό στην Κίνα απέτυχε και το πλοίο περίσσευε γι'αυτό απόδρομολογήθηκε. Το πλοίο έχει πουληθεί και ήρθε εδώ για επισκευές. Μετά θα φύγει από την Ελλάδα

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, μήπως ξέρεις και που θα πάει ?

----------


## BOBKING

Ιταλία - Αλβανία για ποιόν άγνωστο ☺

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όμορφο βαπόρι. Για να δούμε για που θα τραβήξει?


 Tα γνωστά του Visentini. NORMAN ATLANTIC,AΣΤΕΡΙΩΝ κλπ κλπ

----------


## Blitz-X

> Tα γνωστά του Visentini. NORMAN ATLANTIC,AΣΤΕΡΙΩΝ κλπ κλπ


Μάααααλιστα... δηλαδή κάτι σα να λέμε... σπαρτιάτικο RoPax  :Courage: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μάααααλιστα... δηλαδή κάτι σα να λέμε... σπαρτιάτικο RoPax 
> ι 
> *ΜΦΧ*


Aκριβώς κ εγώ δεν τα γουστάρω σαν σουλούπι αλλά η ουσία είναι ότι έχουν χτιστεί καμιά 25αριά κομμάτια αδελφά,κονταδελφά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο μέτρο της κράτησης τέθηκε βραδινές ώρες χθες, το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «CARTOYR GAMMA» σημαίας Ιταλίας, από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ηγουμενίτσας.
Συγκεκριμένα, κατόπιν διενέργειας προγραμματισμένης ειδικής εν όρμω κοινής επιθεωρήσεως στο εν λόγω πλοίο από Επιθεωρητές της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής και των Ιταλικών Αρχών Πρίντεζι, στο πλαίσιο της Κοινοτικής Οδηγίας 99/35/ΕC και 2009/16, διαπιστώθηκαν επτά (07) παρατηρήσεις υπό κράτηση (DETAINABLE DEFICIENCIES) και δώδεκα (12) παρατηρήσεις προ απόπλου (BEFORE DEPARTURE). 
Κατόπιν των ανωτέρω από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Ηγουμενίτσας απαγορεύτηκε η εκτέλεση δρομολογίων και επιβλήθηκε το μέτρο της Κράτησης στο «CARTOYR GAMMA» πλοίου μέχρι αποκατάστασης των Παρατηρήσεων
ΠΗΓΗ

CARTUR-GAMMA-02-09-05-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το CARTOUR GAMMA επέστρεψε στα δρομολόγια του και όπως φαίνεται στο AIS του πλέον ονομάζεται CORFU.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το *Corfu* (ex. Cartour Gamma) σε προχθεσινή του φωτογραφία την ώρα που πήγαινε στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Καλή συνέχεια.

CORFU-07-17-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To *CORFU* (ex. Cartour Gamma) φωτογραφημένο εχθές στην..... Corfu. Καλή συνέχεια.

CORFU-08-07-07-2019.jpg

----------

